# Easter Weekend - Where Are You Skiing/Riding?



## Jcb890 (Apr 11, 2017)

Who is riding/skiing and where this weekend?
I'm pretty pumped about having Friday and Monday off from work for a nice long weekend.  We were originally hoping to spend the long weekend up at Sugarloaf with our dogs, but that's fallen through.  I think we'll be doing day trips.

We have 2 passes each left to Loon and Killington on the MAX and also want to hit Mt. Snow ('17/'18 Peak Pass), but both Loon and Snow close on Sunday the 16th.  Unfortunately, it looks like Sunday might be rainy and not worth it, so we might be stuck doing the family Easter thing.  I know Killington will be open for a while longer still, but we'd like to get there before they only have Superstar open.  They are still boasting 100+ trails with only Skyeship and Ramshead done for the season.

As for Monday, again, Loon and Mt. Snow both will be closed.  Not sure how terrain, grooming and coverage will be after this warmth and rain all week with more rain on Sunday.  We've never done Wildcat, so we're thinking of trying it out on Monday.  It seems they're keeping daily operations for a little while longer at least, right?

Decisions, decisions.

Friday - Killington
Saturday - Mt. Snow / Loon
Sunday - _Bust? Rain?_
Monday - Wilcat


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 11, 2017)

I also have a 4 day wknd for our annual Patriots day wknd up in the MWV.
Friday: possible Wildcat afternoon session but depends what time we get there as I'm swinging through Portland to pick my sister up at the airport.

Sat: Wildcat
Sunday: Wildcat or BW
Monday: BW to close out my season

Other than Sunday the weather looks awesome. May do a hike on Sunday if it is rainy.


----------



## slatham (Apr 11, 2017)

Sugarbush with family. Maybe a skin up Bromley on Wednesday on way up, then Sugarbush Thur-Sat and home Sunday if forecast of rain holds. The last hurrah (baring a miracle May trip to the K).


----------



## Jully (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm unlucky and do not have any days off for Easter weekend and I'm committed to Easter celebrations with family on Sunday. Saturday I'm hoping to get the GF on board and do a day trip to wildcat. If she's not down, I'm still probably going solo to the cat Saturday.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 11, 2017)

Wildcat Saturday.
Wanted to get to BW on Monday for their $17.76 day but too much of life going on that day


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 11, 2017)

*Friday - Copper Mountain*
*Saturday - Vail *(since the idiots in charge close BSB & 1/2 the BBs after Sunday)
Easter - Rest, try to find something to do that's open
*Monday - Arapahoe Basin or Breckenridge* (game time decision)


----------



## cdskier (Apr 11, 2017)

Driving up to Sugarbush Thursday night. Skiing SB Friday and Saturday morning before heading home Saturday afternoon for family Easter stuff on Sunday.


----------



## Kleetus (Apr 11, 2017)

Was thinking of heading to N Vt. Or K if both Saturday and Sunday looked good. Unfortunately looking like Sunday may be a rain out, if that holds, too much of a drive for 1 day of skiing. May go to plan B and hit WF or Gore should they make it to this weekend with some of there expert terrain still open. 

Did Gore this past Sunday and Rumor had awesome corn on it. They are planning to re-open for this weekend, but not sure they will make it as it was pretty thin down on the lower mountain and not sure even with pushing snow around that will be enough. Up top still had plenty of snow.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 11, 2017)

Keep an eye on conditions. Snow is melting fast in SoVT today based on the Mt Snow and Stratton webcams.


----------



## skifree (Apr 11, 2017)

holy crap batman. mt snow looks toasted.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 11, 2017)

Keeping my fingers crossed that I'll be able to make it up to Sugarloaf. Don't know if I can make it happen or not though.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 11, 2017)

skifree said:


> holy crap batman. mt snow looks toasted.



Yeah that web cam is making me second guess my plans for the weekend. I was thinking about Okemo and Mt Snow but it may be back to the MWV.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 11, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Yeah that web cam is making me second guess my plans for the weekend. I was thinking about Okemo and Mt Snow but it may be back to the MWV.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



That summit view is ugly. That seemed to have tons of snow on Sunday when I was there


----------



## yeggous (Apr 11, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> That summit view is ugly. That seemed to have tons of snow on Sunday when I was there



Mt Snow sits really far south and really low. It's almost entirely west of home on back roads for me living in the Boston suburbs. Only day there this season was opening day since they got it open a day before Wildcat.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 11, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> That summit view is ugly. That seemed to have tons of snow on Sunday when I was there


I just checked out the webcams after reading some of these posts...

Holy crap, you aren't kidding!  The summit looks like toast right now!  Might have to re-think the Mt. Snow plan/idea for Saturday.


----------



## dlague (Apr 11, 2017)

Keystone, A Basin & Loveland in that order starting Friday


----------



## MG Skier (Apr 11, 2017)

Jay Peak.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 11, 2017)

dlague said:


> Keystone, A Basin & Loveland in that order starting Friday


Take what Colorado gives you! :lol:
(sorry, had to do it)


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 11, 2017)

Sugarbush this weekend


----------



## kingslug (Apr 11, 2017)

I wouldn't look to hard at the reports for Sunday.. I did last weekend, and missed a very good weekend. Although this time around it will be too warm for suprise snow. K for Saturday and then I'll see.


----------



## dlague (Apr 11, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Take what Colorado gives you! :lol:
> (sorry, had to do it)



Oh I will straight into June!


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 11, 2017)

dlague said:


> Oh I will straight into June!


Hell yeah!


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 11, 2017)

Fri  - The Cat
Sat - The Cat
Sun - The Cat, weather dependant
Mon - The Cat


----------



## ss20 (Apr 11, 2017)

Killington.  Northern VT/NH/Maine looks wetter Sunday than K.  

Hopefully the snowpack freezes tomorrow night.  You need temps below freezing at night for the snow to set-up, or you get ridiculous melting.  That's what killed us in Feburary... a week + of above freezing temps at night.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2017)

Wildcat on Saturday. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Apr 12, 2017)

These last few days in SoVT did a number on the snowpack. Things looked good at Stratton Sunday...hardly a bare spot. Then you look at the mid mountain cam this AM. Yikes! I will say, they made the right call to close Sunday on a high note.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 12, 2017)

Weekend not looking too good


----------



## shwilly (Apr 12, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Mt Snow sits really far south and really low. It's almost entirely west of home on back roads for me living in the Boston suburbs.



Yeah. Conditions aside, from the Boston metro area, spending your driving miles heading west to get to ski areas closer to NYC doesn't make much sense crowd-wise most of the time.

We'll be up at SR for the long weekend. It's probably our last hurrah for the season.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 12, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Weekend not looking too good



Matters where and which day.


----------



## abc (Apr 12, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Take what Colorado gives you! :lol:
> (sorry, had to do it)


Which is not at its best. 

Even though I'm in Colorado right now. 1) I wish I'm somewhere else (UT/CA). 2) I'll decide each day after the previous day's experience. While skiing beats not skiing, I have to say the current condition is quite a bit below average.


----------



## catskillman (Apr 12, 2017)

If Hunter opens Saturday, I will be there.  They were supposed to announce today, but as of now (5:30pm) there has been no announcement either way..........


----------



## 180 (Apr 12, 2017)

catskillman said:


> If Hunter opens Saturday, I will be there.  They were supposed to announce today, but as of now (5:30pm) there has been no announcement either way..........



Based on the web cam, they are not opening.  Nothing left at mid


----------



## urungus (Apr 12, 2017)

Was planning on using my last of a 4-pack of Mount Snow tickets this weekend, but based on the carnage on their web cam, will be eating the  ticket and heading to Killington for first time ever on Friday.  Any recommendations on which of the remaining trails will have the best coverage, or are a "must"?  I'm not a tree skier and probably won't be going down any double blacks (only place I've been able to ski double blacks is Flatton).


----------



## ss20 (Apr 13, 2017)

urungus said:


> Was planning on using my last of a 4-pack of Mount Snow tickets this weekend, but based on the carnage on their web cam, will be eating the  ticket and heading to Killington for first time ever on Friday.  Any recommendations on which of the remaining trails will have the best coverage, or are a "must"?  I'm not a tree skier and probably won't be going down any double blacks (only place I've been able to ski double blacks is Flatton).



Superstar pod will have best coverage- they blow deep over there.  The pitch on lower Superstar may be maxing out your ability...but you can check it out from the lift so you'll know.  Bittersweet and Skyelark are hard blues/easy blacks.  North Ridge will also have the best coverage with its elevation, short blues up there.  Drop into the Canyon via Lower East Fall...another one of the "harder" blacks but there's a short trail that avoids the top part, which is pretty steep.  You might find something navigable on Snowdon but that's about it.  North Ridge and Snowdon areas will be your best bet for natural terrain.  

BTW, if you're feeling up to it, Cascade is the "easiest" double black at K.  Certainly don't try out Ovation without skiing another double diamond first.  Stratton's expert trails don't hold a candle to K's, but the best time to try pushing your ability is in the spring...soft snow= edgable trails and little chance of an uncontrolled slide.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 13, 2017)

I'll be at Wildcat Saturday!


----------



## skimagic (Apr 13, 2017)

I will also be relocating to Killington from Mt snow for Friday Saturday.  Mt snow lost 21 "trails" in  3 days.   North face down to 3. Kudos on their park though, it looks to be in great shape.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 13, 2017)

Killington doesn't look to have lost very much at all compared to last weekend.. might be up for another day Saturday


----------



## urungus (Apr 13, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Superstar pod will have best coverage- they blow deep over there.  The pitch on lower Superstar may be maxing out your ability...but you can check it out from the lift so you'll know.  Bittersweet and Skyelark are hard blues/easy blacks.  North Ridge will also have the best coverage with its elevation, short blues up there.  Drop into the Canyon via Lower East Fall...another one of the "harder" blacks but there's a short trail that avoids the top part, which is pretty steep.  You might find something navigable on Snowdon but that's about it.  North Ridge and Snowdon areas will be your best bet for natural terrain.
> 
> BTW, if you're feeling up to it, Cascade is the "easiest" double black at K.  Certainly don't try out Ovation without skiing another double diamond first.  Stratton's expert trails don't hold a candle to K's, but the best time to try pushing your ability is in the spring...soft snow= edgable trails and little chance of an uncontrolled slide.



Thanks for the tips, looking forward to my first visit!


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 13, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Superstar pod will have best coverage- they blow deep over there.  The pitch on lower Superstar may be maxing out your ability...but you can check it out from the lift so you'll know.  Bittersweet and Skyelark are hard blues/easy blacks.  North Ridge will also have the best coverage with its elevation, short blues up there.  Drop into the Canyon via Lower East Fall...another one of the "harder" blacks but there's a short trail that avoids the top part, which is pretty steep.  You might find something navigable on Snowdon but that's about it.  North Ridge and Snowdon areas will be your best bet for natural terrain.
> 
> BTW, if you're feeling up to it, Cascade is the "easiest" double black at K.  Certainly don't try out Ovation without skiing another double diamond first.  Stratton's expert trails don't hold a candle to K's, but the best time to try pushing your ability is in the spring...soft snow= edgable trails and little chance of an uncontrolled slide.


Also, it sounds like both East Fall and Superstar will be groomed, so he may want to give those a shot first while they're still groomed in the AM.  I'm not sure about Cascade, I'm sending Killington an FB message now to ask.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 13, 2017)

urungus said:


> Was planning on using my last of a 4-pack of Mount Snow tickets this weekend, but based on the carnage on their web cam, will be eating the  ticket and heading to Killington for first time ever on Friday.  Any recommendations on which of the remaining trails will have the best coverage, or are a "must"?  I'm not a tree skier and probably won't be going down any double blacks (only place I've been able to ski double blacks is Flatton).



ss20 covered it pretty well. I agree East Fall is a must, it's a solid black but it's short, though it feels long, just about the perfect pitch and softens up nicely.

Escapade and Downdraft are double blacks that will have good coverage and they only have a short steep section towards the bottom. Most of these trails would not be rated a double. These should not intimidate you much. Double Dipper you can see from the Canyon Quad, it barely qualifies as a double black also.

You should be able to ski just about the whole available terrain this weekend so just point your skis whichever direction you like. Only trails I'd recommend avoiding if you're looking to avoid true double blacks would be Outer Limits and Ovation.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 13, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> ss20 covered it pretty well. I agree East Fall is a must, it's a solid black but it's short, though it feels long, just about the perfect pitch and softens up nicely.
> 
> Escapade and Downdraft are double blacks that will have good coverage and they only have a short steep section towards the bottom. Most of these trails would not be rated a double. These should not intimidate you much. Double Dipper you can see from the Canyon Quad, it barely qualifies as a double black also.
> 
> You should be able to ski just about the whole available terrain this weekend so just point your skis whichever direction you like. Only trails I'd recommend avoiding if you're looking to avoid true double blacks would be Outer Limits and Ovation.


Judging by their interactive trail map, I think Outer Limits and Ovation are closed currently.  Cascade is open, I'm wondering if that's groomed... if so, I'll be hitting that 1st thing because I never seem to be able to get to Cascade when conditions are good.

East Fall is a great run.  I don't think Escapade or Downdraft are currently open either.  They're showing 78 open trails currently when I search Google, but the site shows only 59 on the trail report.  Perhaps they'll open more tomorrow and Saturday?  I know they've already said Ramshead Quad would open/run on Saturday.

Double Dipper looks closed as well.  Bummer, as I was hoping to check out the glades near the top... maybe I still will if there's coverage...


----------



## skifree (Apr 13, 2017)

kmart friday


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 13, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Judging by their interactive trail map, I think Outer Limits and Ovation are closed currently.  Cascade is open, I'm wondering if that's groomed... if so, I'll be hitting that 1st thing because I never seem to be able to get to Cascade when conditions are good.
> 
> East Fall is a great run.  I don't think Escapade or Downdraft are currently open either.  They're showing 78 open trails currently when I search Google, but the site shows only 59 on the trail report.  Perhaps they'll open more tomorrow and Saturday?  I know they've already said Ramshead Quad would open/run on Saturday.
> 
> Double Dipper looks closed as well.  Bummer, as I was hoping to check out the glades near the top... maybe I still will if there's coverage...



huh I just refreshed their interactive map and you appear to be right. Weird it was showing a bunch more open just an hour ago.

Outer Limits should be open for the weekend though


----------



## 180 (Apr 13, 2017)

closed because frozen


----------



## ss20 (Apr 13, 2017)

Ovation is toast.  Double Dipper probably won't make it till Easter.  Cascade looks solid, and according to the conditions report they're still grooming it so it must be relatively deep.  
http://www.killington.com/site/mountain/webcam/golf.html

On the Bear cam Outer Limits looks alright.  Ramshead is also reopening for the weekend.  

Also on the report- no more natural trails open.


----------



## dlague (Apr 13, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Ovation is toast.  Double Dipper probably won't make it till Easter.  Cascade looks solid, and according to the conditions report they're still grooming it so it must be relatively deep.
> http://www.killington.com/site/mountain/webcam/golf.html
> 
> On the Bear cam Outer Limits looks alright.  Ramshead is also reopening for the weekend.
> ...



In the past Cascade was one of the trails that lasted but the run out at the bottom often gets interesting - brown snow!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 13, 2017)

Switzerland in the Jungfrau.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 13, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> huh I just refreshed their interactive map and you appear to be right. Weird it was showing a bunch more open just an hour ago.
> 
> Outer Limits should be open for the weekend though


Yeah, it was different last night when I had looked also.  Perhaps it is updated along with their Snow Report today, I'm not sure.



ss20 said:


> Ovation is toast.  Double Dipper probably won't make it till Easter.  Cascade looks solid, and according to the conditions report they're still grooming it so it must be relatively deep.
> http://www.killington.com/site/mountain/webcam/golf.html
> 
> On the Bear cam Outer Limits looks alright.  Ramshead is also reopening for the weekend.
> ...


I don't think I've ever done Cascade in all of the times I have been to Killington.  That'll be one of my first runs tomorrow or Saturday AM while its nice and groomed... looking forward to that!


I just got a message back from the Killington FB Messenger people - Cascade will most likely be groomed for Friday and Saturday.  And "Ovation is less likely".  I don't know if that means Ovation is less likely to be open or groomed.  They also said to check back after 4:00 PM today for a more updated Snow Report with an outlook for the weekend.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 13, 2017)

I would expect at least half of that terrain back online for Saturday.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 13, 2017)

Looks like plenty of skiing at K this weekend:

Be sure to note that our lift operations plan is expanding to take advantage of longer days and plenty of late season snow. Key* lifts will stay open until 5:00 p.m. on Saturdays, starting this Saturday, April 15. With plenty of snow left on the slopes, we are also extending the operation of the Ramshead Express and Bear Mountain Quad lifts. Ramshead, which was scheduled to close last weekend will reopen April 15-16 (Ramshead Base Lodge remains closed for the season) and Bear Mountain Quad, which was scheduled to close after this weekend, will close midweek and reopen for a bonus weekend April 22-23, provided good trail connectivity remains between Bear Mountain and the Needles Eye/Northbrook area. Finally, from May 1 until the snow is gone, the Superstar Express Quad will operate Friday-Sunday plus Memorial Day (weather permitting) 9:00 a.m.-5:00 p.m. weekdays and 8:00 a.m.-5:00 p.m. weekends.

*This week, 5:00 p.m. lifts include: Snowshed Express, Superstar Express, Skyepeak Express, K-1 Gondola and Northbrook Quad. Lifts may close earlier due to inclement weather.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 13, 2017)

I always thought more mountains should do that with it staying light until almost 8PM this time of year.


I'm now seriously considering Killington Saturday since its possible to ride 8-5!  What to do, what to do...


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 13, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I always thought more mountains should do that with it staying light until almost 8PM this time of year.
> 
> 
> I'm now seriously considering Killington Saturday since its possible to ride 8-5!  What to do, what to do...



Go to K, buy a spring pass and ride until at least Memorial Day!


----------



## cdskier (Apr 13, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I always thought more mountains should do that with it staying light until almost 8PM this time of year.



Sugarbush stays open until 5PM this time of year...although they also open an hour later to make up for it (10AM weekdays, 9AM weekends)


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 13, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> Go to K, buy a spring pass and ride until at least Memorial Day!


We've got 2 left on our MAX for Killington and will definitely be using them.  Just debating if I want to do Killington Friday or Saturday.  But, it seems like more terrain may be available Saturday which would be nice.



cdskier said:


> Sugarbush stays open until 5PM this time of year...although they also open an hour later to make up for it (10AM weekdays, 9AM weekends)


I think Killington still opens at 9 on weekdays and 8 on weekends.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 13, 2017)

I'll be slumming at Mt Snow Saturday on a freebie, while many of you bail north.  Looks like Burke on Easter to burn a voucher, if I can escape family, and Sunday River Monday.  Skied Loon today.  Mostly groomers as most bumps never softened, and the woods are getting thin.  Snow and sleet above 1500 feet til about one, with a mix at the bottom. Good day.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 13, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> Snow


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Apr 13, 2017)

At some point in the spring season I think the morning hours become less relevant. Surfaces are either still frozen or not yet soft enough. I definitely think areas should shift hours. 10-6 or 7 (or 11-7 if it can only be 8 hrs total) would be ideal IMO.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 13, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


>


Yep. It snowed. Wasnt expecting it. Corduroy deep in spots.  These dirty worn down bumps were fun.  Nat trails hanging on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 13, 2017)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> At some point in the spring season I think the morning hours become less relevant. Surfaces are either still frozen or not yet soft enough. I definitely think areas should shift hours. 10-6 or 7 (or 11-7 if it can only be 8 hrs total) would be ideal IMO.



not to be disagreeable but I like getting out there early and skiing the frozen/shady snow and then have the 2nd half of the day on spring snow

I'm all for extending hours and starting at 9 though.


----------



## skimagic (Apr 13, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> We've got 2 left on our MAX for Killington and will definitely be using them.  Just debating if I want to do Killington Friday or Saturday.  But, it seems like more terrain may be available Saturday which would be nice.
> 
> 
> I think Killington still opens at 9 on weekdays and 8 on weekends.



My buddy can't make Killington tomorrow
 I got a 2 for 1, is it likely there will be walk-ups at   $105 ?


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 13, 2017)

Not sure how it will play out but... The cat on Saturday and BW/Killy Monday. I will likely get FKEd and only get one day but hear'a to hoping!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 13, 2017)

Love the Maiden Avatar. I had that 12" 45. Still do somewhere.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 13, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> not to be disagreeable but I like getting out there early and skiing the frozen/shady snow and then have the 2nd half of the day on spring snow
> 
> I'm all for extending hours and starting at 9 though.



I agree with this. I often enjoy starting on the groomers while the other trails soften up. I would rather have the choice on when to start skiing, especially on days that I may need to leave early.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2017)

I think it's great that some places go to 5 during the spring, but tbh I can't recall ever skiing after 4 unless it's a night skiing session. Do many of you make it past 4 and ski until last chair at 5?

This Saturday I'll likely get on the hill at Wildcat around 10.  By 3 I'm sure I'll be toast.  Peak season during great conditions 6 hour sessions are pretty common for me, but in the spring I'm usually pretty satisfied at 4-5 hours.  Pretty easy to ski 30K+ vert at Wildcat in that time including a decent lunch break. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Apr 14, 2017)

Agreed that as a full day skier I am not likely to go past 4. But from what I saw at Sugarbush yesterday a lot of people come up in the afternoon, presumably after work/school, and that extra hour makes a big difference.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 14, 2017)

Well My plans have changed and I will be doing Tuckerman's tomorrow with my 14 year old but if I start early enough we may still take a few runs at Wildcat after


----------



## nysskier (Apr 14, 2017)

Belleayre on Saturday. still good cover...last hurrah till next year


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 14, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Love the Maiden Avatar. I had that 12" 45. Still do somewhere.



I still have the vinyl for the first 8 albums 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 14, 2017)

These are the ones I had


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 14, 2017)

first weekend off snow since november. bummed. will get to K next weekend for last hurrahs.


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 14, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> View attachment 22452
> These are the ones I had


Love the Charlotte the Harlot one. Nice collection. 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Kleetus (Apr 14, 2017)

Last minute last hurrah to K tomorrow and Sunday. Gotta keep the tradition alive of ending my season at K for 4 years running. May make it up in May for some laps on SS but work is filling up my schedule quick so want to get at it this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## urungus (Apr 14, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> ss20 covered it pretty well. I agree East Fall is a must, it's a solid black but it's short, though it feels long, just about the perfect pitch and softens up nicely.
> 
> Escapade and Downdraft are double blacks that will have good coverage and they only have a short steep section towards the bottom. Most of these trails would not be rated a double. These should not intimidate you much. Double Dipper you can see from the Canyon Quad, it barely qualifies as a double black also.
> 
> You should be able to ski just about the whole available terrain this weekend so just point your skis whichever direction you like. Only trails I'd recommend avoiding if you're looking to avoid true double blacks would be Outer Limits and Ovation.



Got to K-Mart at noon and skied Needles Eye, Bittersweet, Skyelark, Superstar, East Fall, Cascade.  Everything was bumped up and soft.  Cascade wasn't too difficult, for me the very top of Superstar was more challenging.  Great day!  Will be checking out Bear Mountain and Ramshead when they reopen tomorrow.  Thanks for the advice everybody!

Also... cool Iron Maiden pix.  Will be seeing them in about two months, first time I saw them was in 1984 on the legendary Powerslave tour.  Up the irons!!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 15, 2017)

urungus said:


> Got to K-Mart at noon



:-o


----------



## urungus (Apr 16, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> :-o



Yeah, got a late start hitting the road on Friday.  It happens.  Then got a speeding ticket trying to make up for lost time...  But did manage to hit the slopes promptly at 8:00 yesterday.  Even caught a glimpse of the King of Spring in his blue Speedo presiding over the pond skimming contest.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 16, 2017)

Killington was fantastic yesterday.  We started by 8 and stopped around 11:30 or noon... mostly because I forgot to pack our outer layers, so we had to ride in base layers and got wet pretty quick!  DOH!  If you saw a guy in blue Patriots pajama pants, that was me... :lol:

Crowds weren't bad, my wife and I got our own gondola rides up the first two times and I never waited more than 2-3 gondolas even when it was busier around 1030 or 11.

The snow was awesome though and I wish I hadn't forgotten our layers so we would have not been so soaked and could have gone longer.  The weather and amount of available terrain made it a really enjoyable day.

Hit Cascade 1st run of the day and it was firm but not bad.  A good leg burner to kick things off.  I also got to Superstar and East Fall before they got bumped up but it was already starting to soften and bump up on those trails by maybe 1030.  Great Northern was chewed up pretty early but made for lots of fun soft bumps and ruts to ride around on.

Superstar is still looking quite deep right now.  The snowpack is well above where the chairs ride on the lift and the headwall is still pretty tall (photo attached).


Wildcat seems like it could get some rain tomorrow (Monday), but that's still the plan.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Apr 16, 2017)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> At some point in the spring season I think the morning hours become less relevant. Surfaces are either still frozen or not yet soft enough. I definitely think areas should shift hours. 10-6 or 7 (or 11-7 if it can only be 8 hrs total) would be ideal IMO.



I'll eat my words for brunch today, at least WRT yesterday. 11-4 at Wildcat yesterday I was done, not at all disappointed they didnt run till 5. Maybe it's because it was starting to cloud over, or I ran out of water or would've needed another chili, or I'm coming off a cold, or Im just out of shape. But whatver the case I was done and very satisfied. 
Favorite runs were Starr Line, all of Lynx, and skier's left on Alleycat with deep corn-slush that skied a bit like dense powder. 

Tuckerman's must've been quite a scene yesterday!


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 16, 2017)

Wildcat.  Great adventure turns.  Awesome wknd up here. Amazing amount of snow loss since yesterday

Days #49 &50 on the season






















Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 16, 2017)

xwhaler, the snow loss is crazy!  I know by 1pm I could literally start seeing the mountain melt out.  Too bad we didn't get to meet up over a beer though!


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 16, 2017)

I was at WC today also. Massive snow melt. Flowing rivers on open trails. Hope they make May. Need to get in my days on next years pass. I was told open daily, unless it rains.  These trails were open
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 16, 2017)

Amazed those are open.. they're giving Sugarbush and MRG a run for their money on keeping beat trails open.

Some of the trails Killington had open over the weekend were pushing it as well. Great Bear was mostly bare and MTS next to upper Royal Flush was mostly bare too.

It's a good thing though. Adventure turns, as xwhaler put it.


----------



## shpride (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm thinking about hitting wildcat tomorrow. How are moguls holding up?  I don't mind skiing on patches like shown in the pictures.


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 16, 2017)

urungus said:


> Got to K-Mart at noon and skied Needles Eye, Bittersweet, Skyelark, Superstar, East Fall, Cascade.  Everything was bumped up and soft.  Cascade wasn't too difficult, for me the very top of Superstar was more challenging.  Great day!  Will be checking out Bear Mountain and Ramshead when they reopen tomorrow.  Thanks for the advice everybody!
> 
> Also... cool Iron Maiden pix.  Will be seeing them in about two months, first time I saw them was in 1984 on the legendary Powerslave tour.  Up the irons!!



If you have an extra ticket to Mansfield let me know. Can't buy one for less than 250.00 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 16, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Wildcat.  Great adventure turns.  Awesome wknd up here. Amazing amount of snow loss since yesterday
> 
> Days #49 &50 on the season
> 
> ...



That is crazy how much is gone from yesterday. May is going to be tight. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Apr 16, 2017)

Coming off a marathon weekend at work so it looks like I'm skiing fast grass and variable conditions at the Cat tomorrow!


----------



## urungus (Apr 16, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> If you have an extra ticket to Mansfield let me know. Can't buy one for less than 250.00



Wish I could help but I'm going to the Newark show.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 16, 2017)

Bostonian said:


> Too bad we didn't get to meet up over a beer though!



It was a P.B.R., you didnt miss anything.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 17, 2017)

Bonus points for the PBR pic!


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 17, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Bonus points for the PBR pic!


Glad someone appreciated it!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 19, 2017)

It wasn't in this thread, but I believe there was another thread where we were discussing the food options at Wildcat (and other mountains) and how they had good chicken tendies.

Well, I am posting to report that my wife and I tried the chicken tenders at Wildcat on Monday and they were indeed fantastic.

EDIT - I found the other thread also, oh well...


----------

